# This is a new and difficult brick!



## BuckeyeTerry (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'm having problems with my TF300T, too. I had CWM installed, but when I tried to flash a new ROM, I bricked it. No problem, I had figured it out before. But when I was in the bootloader, I inadvertantly erased instead of selecting the USB. Now, All I get when I try to boot up is the white ASUS screen with;

The Device is Unlocked
Android cardhu-user bootloader <2.0 e> released by "ww_epad-9.4.3.26-20120416" A03
Checking for android ota recovery
Booting recovery kernel image

My computer sees the tablet. The Device Manager shows: Asus Transformer Prime APX Interface

But it only shows up when I reset. As soon as I try to boot the tablet, it no longer sees it. I can't access the bootloader and Fastboot doesn't do anything except "waiting for device".

SO! If anyone can give me some help, I'd appreciate it. It's a puzzle for ya, anyway.
Thanx


----------



## Androidious (Sep 21, 2011)

BuckeyeTerry said:


> Yeah, I'm having problems with my TF300T, too. I had CWM installed, but when I tried to flash a new ROM, I bricked it. No problem, I had figured it out before. But when I was in the bootloader, I inadvertantly erased instead of selecting the USB. Now, All I get when I try to boot up is the white ASUS screen with;
> 
> The Device is Unlocked
> Android cardhu-user bootloader <2.0 e> released by "ww_epad-9.4.3.26-20120416" A03
> ...


Out of curiosity, have you had any luck? I believe you reed to reinstall a recovery. I recommend that you install TWRP. See if that solves your problem. You'll probably need to have the bootloader flash the file for you. See it XDA -developers has any instructions. Good luck!


----------

